# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  American AI Initiative

## Airicist

American AI Initiative

----------


## Airicist

Article "Trump signs another executive order on governmental AI development"
This time, the order is focused on promoting the use of trustworthy artificial intelligence by the government.

by Campbell Kwan
December 4, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Biden should double down on Trump’s policy of promoting AI within government"

by Patrick McLaughlin, Tyler Richards
February 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"How Congress and the Biden Administration Could Jumpstart Smart Cities With AI"

by Colin Cunliff, Ashley Johnson,  Hodan Omaar
March 1, 2021

----------

